# Deer PICS



## PATMAN (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are some deer that come down regularly to visit my deer feeder. This picture was taken by my trailcam.

I took the second picture last year of a nice buck.


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2008)

whoa thats pretty awesome!
how far is your trail cam from your house? i've been thinking about getting a webcam like that. which one do you use?


----------



## cvalda (Jan 24, 2008)

coooool!!!! when we moved into our current home, the neighbors told my kids they often see deer at our apple tree, and my kids were so excited. and in two years we haven't seen one deer. lol!


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 24, 2008)

josh said:


> whoa thats pretty awesome!
> how far is your trail cam from your house? i've been thinking about getting a webcam like that. which one do you use?



It's about 25 feet from my house. I use a Moultrie Game Spy Digital camera. It uses a large battery and has a SD memory card that I remove then put in a reader into my computer. The camera looks like the one pictured below.


----------

